# Signierte Homebrew-Software für Playstation 3



## Newsfeed (10 Januar 2011)

George Hotz hat einen Signier-Code veröffentlicht, mit der angeblich selbstgemachte Software auf der Playstation 3 gestartet werden kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

